# Cloud Comp Preparation :)



## NewOobY (4/3/16)

Hi Fellow Cloud Comp Peeps,

So I entered the cloud blowing competition happening this Saturday, I have never tried to blow big clouds so I started my research and came across a cool vid that has helped me - it's one of RIP videos, it is very informative and quite detailed. I'm just struggling to find Part 3 
Here are the two vid for ez access:


----------



## Marius Combrink (4/3/16)

Don't want to derail your post. But if you need some more advise look at this thread I started before the last meet
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/any-and-all-advice-needed-please-cloud-blowing.t17017/#post-293160

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NewOobY (4/3/16)

ahhh tanks, I searched forum but couldnt find anything.


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/3/16)

I don't think there is a part 3, I tried to find it a couple of weeks ago


----------



## NewOobY (4/3/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I don't think there is a part 3, I tried to find it a couple of weeks ago


mmm that sux, but okay cool so you been practicing for a while now , plus your cricket hits like a truck good lucky bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> mmm that sux, but okay cool so you been practicing for a while now , plus your cricket hits like a truck good lucky bro


LOL...the cricket is a machine, but I checked out some of the competition, and I think us Noobies are in trouble 
Long as I am having fun...it'all good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/3/16)

NewOobY said:


> I'm just struggling to find Part 3



I think Part 3 was due to come out just when he ran into the first bout of cramps and dry knuckles.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------

